# red ear slider/box turtle enclosure



## dmmj (Aug 3, 2011)

So I plan on moving in about two years into the next town where I can get some nice land for cheap prices, and when I move I want to build a huge box turtle ( 3 toed) and red ear slider enclosure. This is just in the planning stages but I would like a big pond in the middle and a nice outlying area for them to bask, and live with the box turtles. So I want your opinions, I know it is wrong to mix species but I figure since they can co mingle in their natural habitats, and no fear of inter species breeding, what you guys and girls think?
cons? Pros? thoughts? thanks


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 3, 2011)

I personally think that would be very cool and I am sure any box turtle or regular turtle would enjoy it...


----------



## ascott (Aug 3, 2011)

Very cool.....I think the only question I would have is;
Are box turtles and sliders relatively similar in their temperaments? If yes and the pond/basking area is large enough to house the total number of turtles you have..."I" would think if you keep an eye on them, should be aok .....again, in my opinion


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it would work, David. You just need to be sure that the box turtles can climb out of the water, because they really do like to go into the pond. I have my box turtle water pond with sloping sides all the way around so they can enter and leave without tipping over or having to actually climb. They go in and walk on the bottom, completely submerged, but they can just walk right out without having to swim or climb.

The two species probably would not interact at all.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 3, 2011)

I have red ear sliders, painted turtles,northern red belly sliders, common snapping turtles,and box turtles that use the same pond. Never had a problem with any of them being together, they are all found here together in the wild.the box turtles have even learned, that when I feed the water turtles the floating pellets they can go get some for themselves.I built the pond with a deep middle section and a shallow ledge around the entire outside edge so the smaller turtles could get out easy, and I could put potted plants in the water to help shade the pond. Len


----------



## DixieParadise (Aug 3, 2011)

Interesting Len.... I will have to keep this in mind. I have a Fish pond right now, because I have a dog that likes to climb on the rocks around it. She is very old. I am thinking when she is no longer with me, that I would like to convert that area to Water Turtles and Boxies. 

I think that this is an overall good idea.


----------

